# Fram CH9911 (Made in China) anybody using it?



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Had to do an oil change, was at the point of being overdue and forgot to get my OEM filter off ebay, went down to NAPA, they had a Wix for 32$!!! Jesus, skip that.

I remember hearing about the Fram being a reboxed made in Germany filter, likely from Mann/Mahle/other OE. So I stopped by walmart and picked it up for 9$.

I then I realized they switched to a made in china filter. I've heard the quality isn't as good, but should I really be worried? I went back to see if there were any others on the shelf that were different. 

The OEM filter looked a bit different, the FRAM has plastic caps on each end, and i've searched and found pics of the old CH9911 and it looked identical to the OEM type.

I've got fresh Rotella T6 in there, should I do a filter change halfway through my OCI for peace of mind?

I'm pretty picky about "quality" stuff being used on my car...


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

I've used it. Not sure I would go 10k on it, but for 5k or something, I am sure it would be fine.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Likely you're no accruing much junk in the filter media, and replacement at reduced interval is not necessary. You can remove and drain the old one, and put it right back on. I do it all the time. 

As far as the Chinese Fram, I wouldn't worry since they make whole cars there now, Audis too.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I use Rotella T6 and Fram 9911s and haven't had any issues. I'm at about 148K miles, changing at 5K-7500K intervals. The 9911s used to be German made, but now, as you point out, they are made in China.


----------



## vwjettatdi123 (May 5, 2012)

*vw oil and filter*

Rotella T6 is great oil,i am useing on my tdi with 300000k miles,is great oil,with fram filters you should be fine even they are made in chine those days 93% of goods are make od china,
Also for oil changes you may like this tool ,oil funnel you can find on ebay,or amazon under Pk710 funnel ,i got one of this is great eazy and faster to fill oil http://youtu.be/j0dK697diHo


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll skip the funnel, already bought a filter housing drain tool, that's the only messy part, I can pour oil just fine 

:thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

only used the Chinese version once. It's also the first time I noticed the filter element actually being slightly crushed compared to the old German-made (mann/mahle looking ones).


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

I've used it. Works fine. I've since switched to either the Mobil 1 product or a Mann from the dealer.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

If it fit, you're probably fine.

I've come across some made-in-China filters for those 2.0T cartridges that literally don't fit in the housing properly, they're a tad too short.

If it fit properly, just change it out next time you change your oil.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> only used the Chinese version once. It's also the first time I noticed the filter element actually being slightly crushed compared to the old German-made (mann/mahle looking ones).


My VAG OEM filter was all kinds squished and crushed up when i pulled it @ 10k kms, not too worried about that. It's the nature of a paper filter with out much support, I think the plastic capped china Fram might hold up better, but who knows.

I'll be ordering a 6 pack of OEM or Mann for my stock though! Damn cheap on eBay.


----------

